# MORE Bucklings. Oh goody.



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

Out of five kids so far this spring/summer, only one doeling, and she's not very prettily marked at all. These are the last two babies (both singletons).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW I love the color contrast on them!


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

I wasn't aware of any Nubian behind the one with the gray ears, but those ears look Nubian to me. What do y'all think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe ...that color is gorgeous..... and they are beautiful boys...... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree!!! Very pretty boys!! And yes Nubian or boer?


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

Ah, I hadn't thought about the Boer having long ears...I was just looking at the "speckles" with the length. His great-great grandmother was half-Boer, half ND. Every once in a while a baby will come out white with a colored head and we always think of our old Nina. Genes sure can be sneaky. I learned a long time ago in the dog world that pedigrees are WAY more important than just for "bragging rights." Using one as a "map" to avoid as many problems as possible isn't infallible, but it sure does help. We're enjoying the new kids. They're going to a neighbor's house to "mow" for a while, until we decide where their forever home is going to be (our friend just married a woman with a young son who hasn't been excited about living so far from town, but a new horse and the baby goats as well as visiting with our 100 new baby chicks are bringing him around).


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Next year, try putting apple cider vinegar in the drinking water during breeding season. In the bucks water too... you will get more doelings.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They might be bucks...but they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW what beauties! :thumb:


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. AND for the vinegar tip. I am a big fan of ACV but haven't put any in the horse or goats' water in a long time. Will DEFINITELY start doing that. I think it helps with so many things. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Wish you lived closer! I'd snatch them both! Their color is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

I'd meet you halfway.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

You need to take a trip...to WA. Bring that littler one with you!


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

I'm flying to Montana in August....is that close enough? :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey, I'm closest! Bring 'em to me!


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

Hey! Another goat nut near me. What part of north Alabama? I'm between Guntersville and Ft. Payne. How many you want? I've got six buck/bucklings that have to find a home, and where I am I can't put them in the newspaper or they'd end up having dinner with Mexicans (as the main course). 

I have one little buckling that was born on New Year's Eve, so he's almost 7 months old and he's about the same size as the largest of these two boys. VERY tiny boy. His grandparents were very tiny, but his mom and dad are just normal size for ND. We could probably create a "teacup" size with him.  I'm hoping he finds a good home, but not quite sure how and where to advertise. I'd like to get $125 for him. 

Nice to meet a "neighbor."


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We are near Athens. I would love to have one of those beautiful little bucklings, but I already have too many goats for our small property. It would not be wise to take on more.  I hope you can find them good homes. They are WAY too pretty to eat!

Edit - do you have any PB Nigerians?


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

If I have any say about it, NONE of our goats will EVER end up on a dinner table. We screen prospective homes pretty well (I've been involved with animal rescue long enough to have a good "red flag screener" in place). I don't have Nubians. Would love to find a nice doe, registered or not.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, I agree with everyone, they are stunning.


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

LOVE your profile drawing. Did you do that? What do you charge? I'd love one of our Gordon.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, thanks. Yep this is my artwork. The profile as well as the signature line. You can check out my website by clicking the link below the signature line pics. Also be aware that today is the last day for a raffle draw for an 8x10 custom pet portrait that I am donating for the good of the forum. Check out the link in the announcement section.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Peggy your work is amazing!!! I love it and you do great job


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

I donated $10. Now, can I donate more and get off the "moderated" list. I get all excited when I see several posts in my email thinking it's replies and then realize they're just telling me that MY posts have been accepted.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You only have four posts left! You're almost there!


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

Whew. (Yay! Does this count as one too?)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes it does. :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You are almost there Bobbyesox. You can donate as much as you wish, each $2.00 counts as one raffle ticket. so if you've donated $10.00 then you have 5 chances to win.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Your babies are stunning what awesome colors


----------

